# why are pygmy rattlers dwa?



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

from what i've read, the bite is extremely painful, it can last for a few days. also, it causes local swelling and as with most snakes, proteins which break down platelets in your blood, stopping it from forming a clot.

why, seeing as the bite sound less painful than some tarantula bites, is it listed?

thanks


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

... because its a front fanged venomous snake with the ability to kill humans...

Just a thought...


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> ... because its a front fanged venomous snake with the ability to kill humans...
> 
> Just a thought...


i read this, and it's cited

Wright and Wright (1957) include excerpts from Allen (1938) that describes how an assistant was bitten in the Everglades and suffered severe pain and swelling for about 24 hours despite treatment. Allen also quotes some statistics: according to the Florida Reptile Institute, 28 people were bitten by this subspecies in Florida between 1935 and 1937 with no deaths.

so that's why i was thinking.
and is it just the idea that it's got fangs out front so it goes on the list ?


----------



## ArmyBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

You cannot compare the bite of a Tarantula to the bite of a Pygmy rattlesnake. I can assure you that the bite of a Pygmy rattler is much more painful than any bite a Tarantula could give you.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

ArmyBoy said:


> You cannot compare the bite of a Tarantula to the bite of a Pygmy rattlesnake. I can assure you that the bite of a Pygmy rattler is much more painful than any bite a Tarantula could give you.


hey and welcome 

have you found any bite reports ??
the ones i have found aren't very detailed i suppose.

some tarantulas could put you in hospital..


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

they are front fanged venomous snakes that have the potential to kill you. that is why they are dwa.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> i read this, and it's cited
> 
> Wright and Wright (1957) include excerpts from Allen (1938) that describes how an assistant was bitten in the Everglades and suffered severe pain and swelling for about 24 hours despite treatment. Allen also quotes some statistics: according to the Florida Reptile Institute, 28 people were bitten by this subspecies in Florida between 1935 and 1937 with no deaths.
> 
> ...


One reference is nowhere near enough to make the suggestion that these should be removed from DWA... 

There is certainly the potency within the venom of these guys to cause serious injury or death under the right (or wrong) circumstances. 

Fangs out front or back (boomslang) makes no difference as to wether or not these guys belong on the DWAA...


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> One reference is nowhere near enough to make the suggestion that these should be removed from DWA...
> 
> There is certainly the potency within the venom of these guys to cause serious injury or death under the right (or wrong) circumstances.
> 
> Fangs out front or back (boomslang) makes no difference as to wether or not these guys belong on the DWAA...


aye, that does make sense.
t'was just a thought : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

doesn't the "D" in DWA stand for "DANGEROUS"??


or is it for "DEADLY"?

a pygmy will definately ruin your weekend...


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

i see where toms going with this some of the old world spids i belive that are non dwa would do alot more damage too u than a pigmy rattler i know of a guy down here that kisses his goliaths and handles them bare handed has been bitten and put in a wheelchair for a month and theres alot worse out there avalible. I think prob with spiders as there often mistaken for more well known agressive stuff so the bites of the things people are keeping as pets now days gets missed as mistaken identity


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> i see where toms going with this some of the old world spids i belive that are non dwa would do alot more damage too u than a pigmy rattler i know of a guy down here that kisses his goliaths and handles them bare handed has been bitten and put in a wheelchair for a month and theres alot worse out there avalible. I think prob with spiders as there often mistaken for more well known agressive stuff so the bites of the things people are keeping as pets now days gets missed as mistaken identity


But wouldn't it be because if a spider was loose it wouldn't really cause that much of a threat? In the sense it won't just strike like a DWA snake would correct me if i'm wrong?


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> But wouldn't it be because if a spider was loose it wouldn't really cause that much of a threat? In the sense it won't just strike like a DWA snake would correct me if i'm wrong?


id sleep better at night if a rattler got out its hide than i would at the thought of having something like a pokie walk across my face. i totally agree pugmys should be DWA but i do think that some of the non dwa spids are as bad


----------



## Ash costa (Nov 26, 2011)

The inland taipan in Australia has the most potent venom in the world yet there has never been a reported death, docent mean it shouldn't be on the dwa list tho 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.962343,0.001121


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Ash costa said:


> The inland taipan in Australia has the most potent venom in the world yet there has never been a reported death, docent mean it shouldn't be on the dwa list tho
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


Yup, but that's because it is very venomous


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

:crazy: Tarantulars putting people in wheelchairs and rattle snakes off the DWA list :crazy:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> :crazy: Tarantulars putting people in wheelchairs and rattle snakes off the DWA list :crazy:


Yup, heteroscodra bites could hospitalise you. I didn't say take rattlers off


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> Yup, heteroscodra bites could hospitalise you. I didn't say take rattlers off


Hasn't somebody just said a goliath birdeater put someone in a wheelchair for a month. And isn't the thread named why are pigmy rattle snakes on the DWAL? 

I was watching Venom one not long a go and a bloke had been bitten by a pigmy rattle snake and he wasn't looking so good. His full arm had swollen up and he was in severe pain. As stated before pigmy rattle snakes are front fanged snake are do have the potential to kill.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't believe this thread is still going on! the moral on this is, its a front fanged viprid, it has the potental to kill, a adult maybe fine but a small child or a eldery person is a different story!
To my knowledge a few scorpions that arnt that lethal are on the DWA just because its a buthid.
You dont know what its going to do, you get bit and say to yourself "ah noone has died from it, ill be ok" and for that YOU could be that exception, you could have a horrible reaction to the venom and die.
And as someone said the Boomslang is on the DWA, people have died from it, even thought its a rear-fanged, the fangs are further near the opening than most rear-fanged, and they do have a powerfull delivery system unlike other rear-fanged.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Modertators please block this idiotic thread!*

As many of you will notice a considerable number of respected keepers are no longer posting on here.

Why you may ask?

Simples..

There seems to be an increasing number of posts which are to be honest pointless, idiotic and plain wrong.

Can we get back to sensible posts please?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> Hasn't somebody just said a goliath birdeater put someone in a wheelchair for a month. And isn't the thread named why are pigmy rattle snakes on the DWAL?
> 
> 
> I was watching Venom one not long a go and a bloke had been bitten by a pigmy rattle snake and he wasn't looking so good. His full arm had swollen up and he was in severe pain. As stated before pigmy rattle snakes are front fanged snake are do have the potential to kill.


yeah, i think that may be exaggerated, but it wouldn't surprise me what some of the big girls can do.

and thanks for your help  !



Razorscale said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going on! the moral on this is, its a front fanged viprid, it has the potental to kill, a adult maybe fine but a small child or a eldery person is a different story!
> To my knowledge a few scorpions that arnt that lethal are on the DWA just because its a buthid.
> You dont know what its going to do, you get bit and say to yourself "ah noone has died from it, ill be ok" and for that YOU could be that exception, you could have a horrible reaction to the venom and die.
> And as someone said the Boomslang is on the DWA, people have died from it, even thought its a rear-fanged, the fangs are further near the opening than most rear-fanged, and they do have a powerfull delivery system unlike other rear-fanged.


thanks razor scale.
the main idea i posted it is because i reckon this isn't as venomous as some Old world Theraphosids.. 

i don't think all buthids should be dwa, it is just because they are buthids 



slippery42 said:


> *Modertators please block this idiotic thread!*
> 
> As many of you will notice a considerable number of respected keepers are no longer posting on here.
> 
> ...


that wasn't needed. if you can't help, please don't post


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

we don't have a DWA list where i live...


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> that wasn't needed. if you can't help, please don't post


:gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

HABU said:


> we don't have a DWA list where i live...
> 
> image


aren't you a lucky man 
do you not have to have a permit to keep venomous snakes or something though or is it if you can source it, you can keep it ?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> aren't you a lucky man
> do you not have to have a permit to keep venomous snakes or something though or is it if you can source it, you can keep it ?


 
for $300 bucks on my debit check card i could have this tomorrow...








kingsnake.com Classifieds: EGYPTIAN COBRA Naja haje
no fuss, no muss!


just like that!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

that's crazy. i'm guessing if you buy it and get bit it's nobodies fault but your own and you're responsible ?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> that's crazy. i'm guessing if you buy it and get bit it's nobodies fault but your own and you're responsible ?


well yeah...

you buy a chain saw and cut your leg off who's fault is it?

called personal responsibility...


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

HABU said:


> well yeah...
> 
> you buy a chain saw and cut your leg off who's fault is it?
> 
> called personal responsibility...



good point.
but i was thinking because if somebody buys a dwa snake her without a license both partied get in to a lot of trouble ,


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> good point.
> but i was thinking because if somebody buys a dwa snake her without a license both partied get in to a lot of trouble ,


 if there is some requirement for licensing dangerous things...

what's next?...

need a license for an axe?... they are dangerous... one needs to know how to use an axe properly...

Because, make no mistake, it’s a dangerous time of year. According to the Royal Society for the Prevention of Accidents (RoSPA) more than 80,000 UK citizens end up in A&E over the festive period – some 6,000 on Christmas Day alone.

It’s not just kitchen burns or cutting your finger while peeling the potatoes – or children falling off new bikes. A few specific Christmas horrors are that some 1000 people are injured every year putting up Christmas decorations, 350 are injured by Christmas tree lights – and several dozen UK citizens have died over the past 15 years by watering their Christmas tree while the Christmas lights were plugged in. 

British hospitals report about four broken arms each year after cracker pulling accidents and some five Britons are injured every Christmas in accidents involving out-of-control Scalextric cars.

More predictably, about eight Britons crack their skulls whilst throwing up into the loo and end up in hospital. (Moral: she may have survived jumping off the roof, but be very careful how many sherries you give Aunt Mabel).

Many Christmas Day accidents happen because of stairs – usually because they’ve been piled with Christmas clutter. The other favourite Christmas hotspot is the kitchen. (Best suggestion for Festive cooks is to stay off the booze until you’ve finished cooking and wipe up slippery spills as soon as they happen).

Still in the kitchen, don’t feel tempted to put the Christmas pudding in the microwave. The combination of fruit, sugar and water can react violently, as a 49-year-old woman found to her cost when her pudding blew up, necessitating hospital treatment (to her, not the Christmas pudding). 

“People must realize that they are dealing with a potential explosive when they put puddings in the microwave,” a RoSPA spokesman helpfully observed, after the event.

That doesn’t mean, of course, that that we can mitigate against all risk. Some, frankly, can’t be guarded against. Take Aeschylus, for example, the Greek playwright who died in 458 BC when an eagle dropped a tortoise on his head. (The tortoise survived, incidentally).

Remember also that there may be 1,200 chainsaw accidents a year, but over 16,000 people are injured by their sofas. Socks and tights account for over 10,000 injuries (mainly falling over while putting them on), and vegetables account for more than 13,000 injuries. 

If you go out, don’t walk near birdbaths (311 injuries) or wear wellington boots (5,600). Don’t even think about putting on trousers (5,900), don’t be rude to the breadbin (91) and be very wary of that tin of talcum powder (73).

If you can’t eat, relax in the living room, or wear clothes, don’t make the elementary mistake of thinking that the bathroom is a safe place. There are over 700 sponge and loofah accidents per year – and toilet roll holders, strangely, account for another 300 visits to A&E. There again, Aunt Mabel will probably be in there for most of the day.

GLASS ON WEB - Glass News - For Christmas you just need the Wrightstyle


lots of dangerous things in the uk it seems...:lol2:

that's a lot of licenses...:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

well we need a tv license.. we all know how much damage they can do:whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> well we need a tv license.. we all know how much damage they can do:whistling2:


 
i have to pay for cable tv...

no license... is the tv license test hard?








is there a section on proper remote control use?:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

HABU said:


> i have to pay for cable tv...
> 
> no license... is the tv license test hard?
> image
> is there a section on proper remote control use?:lol2:


noo, its multiple choice on the dangers of soap operas... most people pass.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

anyway..
this might as well be closed, seeing as i have had a few answers

danke


----------

